# Επισκευή Οικιακών Μικροσυσκευών > Υπόλοιπες Μικροσυσκευές >  Καμμενο μοτερακι απο πιστολακι babyliss professional.

## d.antonis

Εχει κανεις ακρη που θα βρω μοτερ για το παραπανω σεσουαρ της συζυγου? Εαν βεβαια συμφερει εννοειται.Ειναι δυνατο και δεν θα θελα να το πεταξω ......αμεσως.Thanksssss.....

----------


## Κυριακίδης

http://www.kourlaba.gr/eshop/index.p...je7cro9gddkto0

http://www.zelekt.gr/sesouar/index.html

http://www.eaparts.gr/content.aspx?c...atid=83&m=&l=1

Από τα ακριβά? .. βρες από τα παραπάνω ποιο ταιριάζει και δες αν σε συμφέρει. Το εξέτασες καλά το μοτέρ? είναι καμένο όντως? .. πολλές φορές μαγκώνουν από τυλιγμένα εμπόδια στον άξονα τους .

----------

supermanboy (30-12-13)

----------

